# Renaming a locked external HD



## HC1326 (10 mo ago)

The password I created does not work anymore on my external HD.

I think it's because I've changed it’s name. Since I can't see my HD on my desktop or finder, I can't rename it. I

I've tried to change the name in disk utility but didn't find a way. Could some help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vader101 (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure one of our knowledgeable members will reply shortly to your question.


----------



## Vader101 (Oct 3, 2021)

HC1326 said:


> The password I created does not work anymore on my external HD.
> 
> I think it's because I've changed it’s name. Since I can't see my HD on my desktop or finder, I can't rename it. I
> 
> ...


When you’re in disk utility. Under the file menu, is there an option to rename?


----------



## HC1326 (10 mo ago)

Vader101 said:


> When you’re in disk utility. Under the file menu, is there an option to rename?


No


----------



## Reboot (Sep 27, 2008)

HC1326 said:


> No


 When in disk utility under File is there an option to change password?

How about when in disk utility if you right click on the disk is there an option to change the name.

If it’s showing multiple partitions try it on each partition.

Are you able to choose each partition and run First Aid?

If none of that works your only option is to erase the disk and restore from a back up.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Security-wise, there's always the danger that someone requesting a way around a passworded device is not the owner of that device. There's a reason we use passwords. The user registered March 19, and has 2 posts in total, both in this thread. Sorry if this isn't the case, but it does raise suspicions.


----------

